# Active Directory FÜR Linux



## nolly (18. März 2005)

Also bin ein etwas fortgeschrittener Anfänger in Sachen Linux, jedoch immer mehr daran interessiert Server mit Hilfe von Linux aufzustellen.
 Jedoch möchte ich wissen, ob es einen Active Directory für Linux gibt. Denn die Windows Server Version kostet viel zu viel


----------



## PiCNeTRoX (18. März 2005)

Ich arbeite mit Active Directory auf meiner Arbeit und soviel wie ich weiss, gibt es bei Linux das nicht. Das einzigste, was in Frage kommt, ist NDS (Novell Directory Services).


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. März 2005)

Man kann Active Directory soweit ich weiss mittels Samba und LDAP nachbilden.
Ganz sicher bin ich aber nicht.


----------



## JohannesR (19. März 2005)

Das einzige... Man kann einzig nicht steigern. Aber reptiler hat schon recht, denke ich. Man kann eine aehnliche Funktionalitaet mit einem LDAP-Server und Samba simulieren.


----------



## Timo Rickert (21. März 2005)

Hat jemand ADS schon mal versucht (oder geschafft) mit LDAP zu simulieren?

Wenn ja, wie macht man das? Ich hab überhaupt keine Erfahrungen mit LDAP!

Gruß Timo


----------



## JohannesR (22. März 2005)

Ich bin leider kein besonderer LDAP-Fan, und werde demnaechst ein Buch mit dem Titel "LDAP - Mein Krampf" herausgeben - von daher kann ich dir da kaum weiterhelfen. Die Frage ist evt. auch ehr, brauchst du wirklich ADS?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. März 2005)

Reicht eine normale Domain mit einem normalen Domain-Controller nicht aus?
Hab leider auch noch nix mit LDAP gemacht, wollte aber schonmal damit rumspielen.

@Johannes: Klasse Buchtitel


----------

